# [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*[Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

*Update 2:

*Auf Youtube ist ein weiteres angebliches Video von Anonymous aufgetaucht, welches sich jedoch nicht von dem bereits erwähnten unterscheidet.
Der einzige unterschied Besteht darin, dass man in der Videobeschreibung eine Einladung zu einem DDos-Angriff auf rtl.de findet.
Dieser soll am 28.08.2011 um 19:00 stattfinden, das Tool soll die weit verbreitete "Low Orbit Ion Cannon" (LOIC) sein.Text: 





> Kürzlich wurde von Anonymous eine ddos Attacke gegen rtl.de geplant
> Datum: 28.8.11
> Startzeit: 19:00
> Tool: LOIC
> jeder darf mitmachen


Link zum Video: Anonymous: Nachricht an RTL - YouTube*



Update:*

Inzwischen ist ein Kommentar eines vermeintlichen Anonymous-Mitglieds bei einem der (zugegeben Zahlreichen) angeblichen Videos von Anonymous auf Youtube aufgetaucht. Dort schreibt der User "youcefdar":



> ACHTUNG!
> 
> So schade es auch klingen mag, dieses Video ist ein (Fake) & spiegelt nicht die Grundsätze der Idee von Anonymous wieder. .
> 
> ...


_Quelle_


*Original-News:*


Aufgrund des Berichtes über die Gamescom 2011 auf RTL, in welchem die Besucher der Gamescom als "unangenehm riechende, ungefplegte Nerds" bezeichnet wurden (siehe News von PCGH), kündigte Anonymous über Youtube Konsequenzen für RTL an.

Die als "Operation RTL" bezeichnete Aktion ruft zum Boykott von RTL auf. Dies soll unter anderem Erreicht werden, indem sich so viele Leute wie möglich bei programmbeschwerde.de über die Sendung beschweren.

Jedoch steht nicht fest, ob es sich bei dem Video um eine Fälschung handelt, oder ob Anonymous tatsächlich vorhat, "sich an RTL zu rächen". Dies wird sich wohl innerhalb von wenigen Tagen herausstellen, da Anonymous ihre Operationen meist über Twitter o.ä. ankündigt bzw. bestätigt.


Video:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6u6MaNl78aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









*Hintergründe/Zusätzliches:*

Hier findet ihr den Originalen BERICHT von RTL (mit Untertitel) über die Gamescom und die NEWS dazu.

Eine Videoantwort auf diesen Bericht mit dem Titel: "GIGA Explodiert" gibt es HIER.
In dem Video wird der Bericht von RTL kommentiert und Mitarbeiter sowie der Senderstandort mit ähnlichen Argumenten "niedergemacht".

Dazu gibt es noch einen AUFRUF von Spieletipps.de, RTL zu Boykottieren und der Aufforderung, verschwitzte T-Shirts an RTL zu senden. Diesen Aufruf findet man im Internet immer wieder, z.B. bei Facebook. 

Bei Facebook findet man ebenfalls eine Stellungnahme von Tim Kickbusch, in der er schreibt dass der Bericht von RTL Explosiv nur als ironischer Spaß gemint war und keinen beleidigen oder verletzen sollte.


----------



## Crenshaw (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Sehr gute Aktion meiner Meinung nach. Auch wenns diesmal nicht erst Anonymous gebraucht hat (Die halbe Gamergemeinde, auch ich, haben sich bereits beschwert). Trotzdem sollte jeder sich gegen diese Frechheit auflehnen können!

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Richtig.
Ich selber habe auch eine Beschwerde bei programmbeschwerde.de eingereicht. Dass RTL von mir in Zukunft boykottiert wird, ist klar.
RTL wird bald selber merken, dass sie sich mit diesem Bericht schmerzhaft ins Bein geschossen haben.


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

wer guggt denn bitte rtl? oO


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Naja, es ist ganz amüsant mal "Die Schulermittler" und Konsorten zu sehen. Aber das hat sich ab sofort erledigt 

Btw, Es gibt jetzt Punkt 12. Ich werde nachher mal im Internet nachschauen, ob sie eine stellungnahme zu dem bericht zeigen. Den fernseher mache ich dafür nicht an, da sie mit jedem zuschauer wieder eine Einnahmequelle mehr haben


----------



## poiu (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

das Video ist ja gestern durch Internet gegangen *g* sehr Peinliche Aktion von RTL aber was anderes würde ich von dehnen auch nicht erwarten, sogar merkwürdig das die Leute dort nicht als Hirnlose Killerspiele Spiele bezeichnet wurden. 


Ich bin ma l gespannt wie RTL auf der Nächsten Gamescom begrüßt wird


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich hoffe RTL wird nächstes Jahr gar nicht in richtung eingang kommen.
Wenn die es nicht schaffen, sich innerhalb von einem Jahr öffentlich zu entschuldigen bzw die aussagen zurückzunehmen, werde ich nächstes jahr ganz sicher mit Stummaske vor dem Messegelände stehen und mit mindestens 30 anderen die RTL-Leute mit überreifen Tomaten begrüßen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich mag die Aktionen von denen ja eigendlich nicht, aber in dem Falle können die deren Sendebetrieb bis Ultimo lahmlegen. Ich hoffe die lassen die erst garnicht mehr rein, es gibt ja so Schilder wo drauf steht " Wir müssen leider draußen bleiben ".


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wer guggt denn bitte rtl? oO


 Interessiert hier niemanden. Ob man rtl guckt oder nicht es ist eine Frechheit was sie da geboten haben - darum geht es hier - und das von einem der niveaulosesten Sender überhaupt.
Da wird irgend ein Trottel noch seinen Job verlieren für ^^


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe RTL wird nächstes Jahr gar nicht in richtung eingang kommen.
> Wenn die es nicht schaffen, sich innerhalb von einem Jahr öffentlich zu entschuldigen bzw die aussagen zurückzunehmen, werde ich nächstes jahr ganz sicher mit Stummaske vor dem Messegelände stehen und mit mindestens 30 anderen die RTL-Leute mit überreifen Tomaten begrüßen



gute idee, komm nach köln, wir stellen was auf die beine


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ganz amüsant mal "Die Schulermittler" und Konsorten zu sehen. Aber das hat sich ab sofort erledigt
> 
> Btw, Es gibt jetzt Punkt 12. Ich werde nachher mal im Internet nachschauen, ob sie eine stellungnahme zu dem bericht zeigen. Den fernseher mache ich dafür nicht an, da sie mit jedem zuschauer wieder eine Einnahmequelle mehr haben



Du glaubst doch nicht das da was von RTL kommt


----------



## Ahab (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

UUUUUNMÖGLICH DER BEITRAG!  Aber wer hätte von RTL was anderes erwartet.  Ich weiß nicht ob man sich darüber noch aufregen soll, Ernst nehmen kann ich diese Spastis sowieso nicht mehr. Und Nazan Eckes ist doch nur eine Marionette...

Meinetwegen soll sich Anonymous da ruhig mal austoben, hier triffts wirklich keinen Falschen...


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



pibels94 schrieb:


> gute idee, komm nach köln, wir stellen was auf die beine



Mal sehn, können wir sogar mal machen 
Aber zur zeit gehts net, können ja später nochmal drüber reden^^




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht das da was von RTL kommt


 
Wir werden sehen. Nachdem sich intwischen über 7000 Leute beschwert haben und immer mehr dazukommen, hoffe ich dass doch noch was passiert.


----------



## Ahab (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Die Beschwerdeseite ist down, oder eher überlastet.


----------



## SonicNoize (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Naja, davon braucht man nix halten. Es ist von RTL und die Dame, die sie inverviewed haben, ist ja auch nicht gerade eine Leuchte:


Peinliche RTL Gamescom Reporterin Laura Da Silva aka Laura Schen - YouTube

Die Eisenbahnstrecke Berlin - New York.


----------



## poiu (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

habt ihr schon gesehen www.programmbeschwerde.de ist kaum erreichbar 

oh zuspät Ahab hat es schon angemerkt 

@SonicNoize

na ja ich vermute die bereut schon jetzt, sie fand es bestimmt ganz ganz toll mit RTL zusammenzuarbeiten, hat aber nicht gemerkt das RTL sie nur benutzt. Ich würde sagen man sollte sie ihn ruhe lassen.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich musste heute morgen nur grob 15min warten ..dann hats geklappt 

Wir sollten für die Strecke Berlin - New York spenden, die darf nicht eingestellt werden!
Denkt doch mal bitte wer an die ganzen heterosexuellen Gamer! :/


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Joa, heute morgen um halb 10 war es kein problem, die seite zu erreichen.


----------



## Taktloss (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich denke dieses Video ist Fake.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Welches?


----------



## poiu (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

falls du das Interview meinst mit Strecke Berlin_ New York das ist von Gamona, der veräppelt während des Videos einige der Messehostessen

gamescom 2011 - Spiele, Babes und Sensationen: Best of GC

Min 12:00


falls du das Anonymus Video meinst ja das könnte sein


----------



## Bambusbar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

OK ... das ist hart ^_^


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



poiu schrieb:


> falls du das Anonymus Video meinst ja das könnte sein


 
Joa, hab ich im Startpost ja angemerkt. Jedoch unterscheidet es sich nciht wirklich von den bisherigen videos, daher kann man nciht sagen, ob es echt oder fake ist.
Man wird sehen, falls es echt ist wird bestimmt auf twitter o.ä. eine meldung von Anon zu finden sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Das Video ist wirklich zu geil. 
Ich habe gerade noch ein Angebot von meinem Reisebüro erhalten, es finden noch 2 Wattwanderungen nach Helgoland statt. Also wer Interesse hat kann sich ja anmelden


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

das wäre mal wirklich gerechtfertigt wenn die rtl richtig schaden würden! 
nach der aktion haben die sowas ja eigentlich herausgefordert!


----------



## FHen1979 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

In was für einer Sendung hat RTL das denn gesagt und in welchem Zusammenhang? Ich gucke recht selten RTL, da ich eh im Einzelhandel arbeite (mit den dementsprechenden schlechten Arbeitszeiten), bietet RTL außer Formel 1 und dann & wann mal Boxen mir kein interessantes Programm.


----------



## Taktloss (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Der Redakteur hat sich bereits entschuldigt http://www.facebook.com/tim.kickbusch?sk=wall


----------



## Bambusbar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

RTL Explosiv war das, "exklusiver" Bericht über die Gamecom.
Glaub am 19.8 kam der

Hm, hielt wohl nicht so lange mit der Entschuldigung ^^



> *Dieser Inhalt ist derzeit nicht verfügbar*
> 
> Die  von dir ausgewählte Seite kann derzeit nicht angezeigt werden. Es  könnte sein, dass diese vorläufig nicht zur Verfügung steht, der von dir  verwendete Link abgelaufen ist oder du nicht die erforderliche  Genehmigung hast, um die Seite zu betrachten.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Video ist im startpost verlinkt bzw. die News von PCGH über das Video.


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich versteh nicht, wieso ihr alle son riesen Aufstand macht 
Wenn ich euch sage "guck dich mal an mit deinen 2 Köpfen, das sieht lächerlich aus", habt ihr das Selbstbewusstsein und lacht mich aus. Ist ja auch totaler Müll 

Wenn die von RTL sagen "Gamer sind stinkende Nerds", dann gibts auf einmal einen Aufschrei, der von euer Seite leider suggeriert, dass ihr euch angegriffen fühlt und eine Abwehrhaltung aufbaut, weil eventuell doch ne kleine Wunde da ist, in die RTL halt in sehr polemischer und verachtenswerter Weise Salz streut. Ignoriert son Kram einfach, das was jetzt passiert ist viel schlimmer und einfach nur publicity für RTL. Lacht sie einfach aus.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Das hat nichts mit Selbstbewusstsein zu tun oder nicht.
Dazu ist es ein Unterschied, ob mir nun eine Person sagt "Eh, du mit deinen 2 Köpfen .." dass interessiert mich dann wirklich nicht die Bohne.
Oder ob solche Verleumdungen dann öffentlich im TV ausgestrahlt werden und somit ein paar hundertausend Menschen sehen.
Deiner Logik zu Folge könnte man im TV einfach berichten was man will, ist ja eh egal, weil die evtl. diffamierte Person einfach genug Selbstbewusstsein haben muss um darüber zu stehen Oo

Zumal - hier gehts nocht um einzelne Personen, hier gehts um eine ganze Gruppe von Menschen.
Ich mein, wenns dich nicht stört können wir ja mal nen Bericht von RTL machen lassen in dem behauptet wird, deine Familie ist asozial, ungepflegt und stinkt


----------



## Destination2202 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



theLamer schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, wieso ihr alle son riesen Aufstand macht
> Wenn ich euch sage "guck dich mal an mit deinen 2 Köpfen, das sieht lächerlich aus", habt ihr das Selbstbewusstsein und lacht mich aus. Ist ja auch totaler Müll
> 
> Wenn die von RTL sagen "Gamer sind stinkende Nerds", dann gibts auf einmal einen Aufschrei, der von euer Seite leider suggeriert, dass ihr euch angegriffen fühlt und eine Abwehrhaltung aufbaut, weil eventuell doch ne kleine Wunde da ist, in die RTL halt in sehr polemischer und verachtenswerter Weise Salz streut. Ignoriert son Kram einfach, das was jetzt passiert ist viel schlimmer und einfach nur publicity für RTL. Lacht sie einfach aus.



Ich bin seit Jahren (ca. 5 oder 6) kein Gamer mehr, hab ne Freundin die hobbymäßig modelt, habe kurze Haare, dusche & rasiere mich täglich, gehe ins Fitnessstudio und kleide mich (wie man es heute nennen würde) "modisch" (soll jetzt keine Angeberei oder so sein, sondern einfach nur zeigen, dass ich so überhaupt nichts mit den im Beitrag dargestellten Personen gemein habe, außer das Geschlecht)...und ich finde den Beitrag trotzdem mehr als verachtend und habe auch eine Beschwerde eingereicht. Die Entschuldigung vom Redakteur ist mehr als flach...naja RTL hab ich eh schon lange nichtmehr geguckt. Wenn der TV überhaupt mal an ist läuft N24 oder Pro7...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Aber muss man denen alles Grundlos durchgehen lassen? Ich finde es gut das man den Schmierfinken mal auf die Finger haut, wer weiß was die sich sonst noch alles einfallen lassen.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn die von RTL sagen "Gamer sind stinkende Nerds", dann gibts auf einmal einen Aufschrei, der von euer Seite leider suggeriert, dass ihr euch angegriffen fühlt und eine Abwehrhaltung aufbaut, weil eventuell doch ne kleine Wunde da ist, in die RTL halt in sehr polemischer und verachtenswerter Weise Salz streut. Ignoriert son Kram einfach, das was jetzt passiert ist viel schlimmer und einfach nur publicity für RTL. Lacht sie einfach aus.


 
das problem ist das zu viele dumme menschen rum laufen und das glauben!
da hast du gleich mal nen stempel auf der stirn wenn du in nen spiele shop gehst ...


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Geil währe wen man RTL einschaltet und dan kommt das symbol von Anonymous.

Programmbeschwerde.de ist offline? weil wenn ich drauf klicke kommt: 
*Service Temporarily Unavailable

*


SonicNoize schrieb:


> Die Eisenbahnstrecke Berlin - New York.


ich lache mich schlapp die ist so dumm.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Geil währe wen man RTL einschaltet und dan kommt das symbol von Anonymous.


 
das wäre mal was


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Naja, Niveau und sachliche Beiträge sucht man bei den Privaten ja schon seit längerem vergeblich, da kommt nur so etwas bescheidenes wie Die Alm, sorry aber das ist echt arm, da zahle ich lieber Rundfunkgebühren und sehe etwas Vernünftiges. 
Auch geil war die Aussage, dass alle iPads kaputt sind, Hauptsache tolle Schlagzeilen, mir wäre das als Redakteur irgendwie peinlich.
Marcel Reich-Ranicki hat schon vollkommen recht, nur vollen es die wenigsten wahrhaben


----------



## Spinal (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich fände es nicht in Ordnung wenn Anonymous da irgendwas veranstaltet. Der Beitrag von RTL war nicht in Ordnung und wir "Gamer" haben halt keine Lobby, aber man kann es auch mit der Bestürzung übertreiben.

Edit: Die Aktion, dass programmbeschwerde.de wegen des Andrangs down ist, finde ich viel besser. So verschafft man sich auch Gehör. Und das auf friedlichem Wege.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Alterac (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Babababab ich liebe es


----------



## FHen1979 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Es hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Bestürzung oder viel / wenig Selbstvertrauen zu tun. Ich sehe es inzwischen so, daß man den Medien nicht mehr alles Durchgehen lassen sollte, wenn sie über Messen, Gamer oder auch allgemeine Dinge "Stuss" berichten.

Als der Vorfall in Norwegen war, gab es in der Meldung des großen Radiosenders "1-Live" (WDR) eine Aussage, daß der Typ Killerspiele wie WoW (!!!) zocken würde.

Soviel zum Thema Berichterstattungen, Fachwissen, usw.


----------



## RaZZ (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

gehört sich so !


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich fände es nicht in Ordnung wenn Anonymous da irgendwas veranstaltet. Der Beitrag von RTL war nicht in Ordnung und wir "Gamer" haben halt keine Lobby, aber man kann es auch mit der Bestürzung übertreiben.


 
schlechte idee, macht sie fertig 

also das mit programmbeschwerde.de ist ungefähr genau so als wie wenn die in london friedlich demonstriert hätten ... das hätte auch keine sau gejuckt!


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

Man muss bloß RTL schauen um zu sehen was die für ein Niveau haben à La Famillien im Brennpunkt und Co. !!!
Find ich gut von Anonymous


----------



## stev0 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Find ich gut mal sone woche RTL abschalten ^^
Juckt doch eh kein wer guckt das denn außer Frauen mit ihrenz GZSZ oder so, da kann man auch ne woche drauf verzichten 

Fand ich krass wo ich das gehört hatte. Allso sind wir Gamer jetz alle Außerirdische ? wie geil is das denn 
Ganz ehrlich die bei RTL tragen alle noch ne Pampers bevor ich irgendwas zu den schreibe sollen die, die erstmal ausziehen


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



stev0 schrieb:


> Fand ich krass wo ich das gehört hatte. Allso sind wir Gamer jetz alle Außerirdische ?


 
Ist doch gut wir sind eine andere Spezies...was kommt jetzt raus, wenn sich die Spezies Gamer mit einem Mensch kreuzt?


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

RTL hat sich nun auch Entschuldigt: Stellungnahme zum Explosiv-Beitrag vom 19.08.2011 - RTL.de


----------



## Spinal (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> schlechte idee, macht sie fertig
> 
> also das mit programmbeschwerde.de ist ungefähr genau so als wie wenn die in london friedlich demonstriert hätten ... das hätte auch keine sau gejuckt!


 
Findest du etwa gut was da gelaufen ist? Weißt du worum es ging? Haben die was erreicht? Ich finde das so nicht in Ordnung.

bye
Spinal


----------



## art90 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich habe bis jetzt garnix davon mitbekommen, da ich diesen Sender generell meide, aber ich finde den Beitrag dennoch amüsant.
Besonders weil die Beschreibung der Gamescom-Besucher wohl genauso auf das RTL-Publikum übertragbar wäre...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



volte01 schrieb:


> RTL hat sich nun auch Entschuldigt: Stellungnahme zum Explosiv-Beitrag vom 19.08.2011 - RTL.de


Als "Entschuldigung" würde ich sowas nicht bezeichnen...immerhin haben Verantwortliche diesen Schund zur Ausstrahlung freigegeben


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Als "Entschuldigung" würde ich sowas nicht bezeichnen...immerhin haben Verantwortliche diesen Schund zur Ausstrahlung freigegeben



Hab mir schon beim Schreiben gedacht das Entschuldigung das falsche Wort ist.
Aber immerhin haben sie etwas darüber geschrieben => die ganze Sache zieht also nicht ganz spurlos an denen vorbei


----------



## -NTB- (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



volte01 schrieb:


> RTL hat sich nun auch Entschuldigt: Stellungnahme zum Explosiv-Beitrag vom 19.08.2011 - RTL.de


 

jaja..erst labern und dann den schwanz einziehen.....rtl ist mitlerweile ganz unten angekommen


----------



## Lan_Party (25. August 2011)

SonicNoize schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, davon braucht man nix halten. Es ist von RTL und die Dame, die sie inverviewed haben, ist ja auch nicht gerade eine Leuchte:
> 
> Peinliche RTL Gamescom Reporterin Laura Da Silva aka Laura Schen - YouTube
> 
> Die Eisenbahnstrecke Berlin - New York.



Jetzt sag nicht die denkt das Heterosexuelle schwul sind!?  
Hmm man könnte es auch so sehen das der Reporter sagen möchte das es "unnormal" ist Hetterosexuell zu sein wenn man ein Gamer ist.


----------



## art90 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

die ganzen Videos (auch das von GIGA) sind nicht mehr verfügbar. Und da soll der RTL-Redakteur noch mal sagen, dass die Spieler keinen Humor haben xD


----------



## Supeq (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Die Aussagen mögen provokant und beleidigend sein.

Aber wir hatten hier in Deutschland mal so etwas wie Meinungsfreiheit und ich bin dagegen diese einzuschränken, auch wenn es manchmal für den einzelnen oder einige Gruppen unangenehm ist. Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, dass unsere Medien auch in anderen Bereichen mal frei berichten (ohne political correctness müll)!


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Spinal schrieb:


> Findest du etwa gut was da gelaufen ist? Weißt du worum es ging? Haben die was erreicht? Ich finde das so nicht in Ordnung.




nein das in london find ich nicht gut, der vergleich war lediglich dazu da um zu erklären das die einfachen legalen mittel zu 99% nicht gehört werden.


edit: 
zwar nicht so schlimm, aber nach der ersten aktion noch sowas senden ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xHzTcrSrUE


----------



## 4clocker (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Supeq schrieb:


> Die Aussagen mögen provokant und beleidigend sein.
> 
> Aber wir hatten hier in Deutschland mal so etwas wie Meinungsfreiheit und ich bin dagegen diese einzuschränken, auch wenn es manchmal für den einzelnen oder einige Gruppen unangenehm ist. Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, dass unsere Medien auch in anderen Bereichen mal frei berichten (ohne political correctness müll)!


 
Was hat das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun? 
RTL redet in der Sendung äußerst negativ über ein Thema, von denen wahrscheinlich keiner im gesammten Sender auch nur die geringste Ahnung hat. 
Das ganze erinnert mich an die "Killer-Spiele" Berichte auf RTL, die waren genau so niveaulos und voller Halbwissen


----------



## Supeq (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Satz 1 Artikel 5 im Grundgesetz sagt:

"(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu
verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die
Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden
gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt."

Auch wenn wir anderer Meinung sind, darf es dem Reporter/dem Sender nicht verboten werden, frei zu berichten. 
Natürlich ist es beschämend, dass RTL inkompetente Reporter einsetzt, da aber (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt) die Zielgruppe dieses Senders einen IQ auf Zimmertemperatur hat, überrascht mich das nicht.

Bei Themen wie der Gamescon ist dieser Umstand nur ärgerlich, wenn es jedoch um wichtigere Themen wie z.B. den Euro oder Kriege (Beispiel: Einen Krieg Deutschlands gegen Afghanistan gab es offiziell in den Medien nicht, es war immer ein "humanitärer Einsatz mit Kampfsituationen") geht, dann empfinde ich es als Skandal wenn unsachlich berichtet wird. Darauf wolte ich hinaus!


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

@Supeq
Äh... hier geht es nicht um Meinungsfreiheit, sondern um Diffamierung was Rufmord gleicht und Strafrechtlicht verfolgt wird.  IM Grunde wäre es so, als wenn RTL mit dir ein Interview macht und es dann so zusammen schneidet das du Dumm da stehst und dazu noch behaupten das du stinkst. Meinungsfreiheit wäre, dein Interview komplett zu senden und zu sagen, dass du kindisch wirkst und von der besprochenen Thematik keine Ahnung hast. Dann kann aber jeder selbst entscheiden ob du mit deinen Aussagen recht hast, oder RTL mit ihrer Meinung.

EDIT:
Ud zu dem Video mit den beiden Damen... ganz im ernst, die würden ich im Leben nicht Daten wollen. Zu viel Schminke, zu schlecht angezogen und optisch nach meinem Geschmack ein Griff in Klo. Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner....


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Dumm nur das Satz 1 Artikel 1 heißt:



> (1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

hier auch noch was: http://www.battlefield3-online.de/

falls jemanden die FB kommentare interessieren:


----------



## Bambusbar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Wenn wir schon bei Paragraphen sind ...

*§ 186* (Üble Nachrede)  + *§ 187* (Verleumdung)


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Weiber gibts immer, die Gamescom gibts nur paar Tage im Jahr. Ausserdem wäre so ziemlich jeder Mann sofort mitgekommen, aber nur wenn die Mädels was anderes ******** würden als Eis.


----------



## Vinz1911 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich finde es schon eine frechheit "uns" (ich bin ein Gamer :b und stellt euch vor mein PC läuft ca. 18h am Tag davon zocke ich viel. 1-3h + 2h internet für chatten und schulkram& so
ich gehe jeden morgen Duschen und trage immer saubere klamotten )
in den dreck zu ziehen mal abwarten was anonymus macht...


----------



## master.of.war (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Kommt ihr auf rtl.de?
Bei mir gehts nicht atm


----------



## Vinz1911 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Doch geht 
mir wärs lieber wenn anonymus nicht nur die RTL seite offline nehmen würde sondern das TV programm bearbeiten würde :b


----------



## llcoolj (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



master.of.war schrieb:


> Kommt ihr auf rtl.de?
> Bei mir gehts nicht atm


 
Dito.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



master.of.war schrieb:


> Kommt ihr auf rtl.de?
> Bei mir gehts nicht atm


 
ich komm auch nicht mehr hin ... wollte ihnen grad unter ihrer möchtegernentschuldigung mal meine meinung sagen, aber das wollten wohl zu viele leute auf einmal


----------



## Vinz1911 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

genau 
ich seh mir zum 10. mal den bericht an und denke mir was für eine gülle 
und die blonde ist der knaller dumm wie ein eimer S*****e


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ein echter Hack auf RTL wär doch mal was (kein billiges DDoS)

Das wäre mal ein Hack, der Sinn machen würde. Stellt euch vor, die klären mal via TV über die RTL Machenschaften auf 

Achja:


			
				programmbeschwerde.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Hinweis zum Umgang mit dem Beitrag im RTL-Magazin Explosiv vom 19.08.2011 anlässlich der *Games Convention in Köln*


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Die könnten doch das ganze Programm ändern!
Hätte auch schon einen Vorschlag:  Trollface Trololo - YouTube
Vom Niveau würde sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## X Broster (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Vinz1911 schrieb:


> mir wärs lieber wenn anonymus nicht nur die RTL seite offline nehmen würde sondern das TV programm bearbeiten würde :b


 Dito.

Wie es scheint ist die Seite down, die Jungs fackeln nicht lange. 
http://www.rtl.de/


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



master.of.war schrieb:


> Kommt ihr auf rtl.de?
> Bei mir gehts nicht atm


 
Hm, ich könnte ja mal raten wieso und wegen wem


----------



## debalz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

also RTL.de ist definitiv nicht mehr erreichbar momentan


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Auch der LOIC-online service von planned-chaos ist nicht erreichbar... ob das iwie zusammenhängt?


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> nein das in london find ich nicht gut, der vergleich war lediglich dazu da um zu erklären das die einfachen legalen mittel zu 99% nicht gehört werden.
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


 
  .Hübsch?Die Frauen sind nicht mein geschmack
RTL.de geht wieder DAUMEN RUNTER


----------



## master.of.war (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Seite is wieder da :-/


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Jop. Das sollte man ganz schnell ändern.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



volte01 schrieb:


> Die könnten doch das ganze Programm ändern!
> Hätte auch schon einen Vorschlag:  Trollface Trololo - YouTube
> Vom Niveau würde sich nicht viel ändern.


 
Ich wäre ja für ein paar Folgen Fernsehkritik.TV


----------



## Vinz1911 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

RTL suckt.
echt jetzt ^^
Warum ziehen die nicht mal die komischen mode messen in den dreck
das ist erst ein scheiß ^^
Die GC ist heilig :b


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Is echt so, die sollten mal auf ne mailänder modewoche gehn und die Models fragen, warum ihre Knochen so durch die haut drücken wenn sie mit nem bikini rumlaufen.
Oder warum die denn da nix essen, auich wenn es ein buffet gibt


----------



## Adam West (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

@ video von Axel_Foly: Was für Idioten arbeiten eigtl. bei RTL? Haben die nix besseres zu tun; Zitat: "erstma lnteresse vorhheucheln" - und dann noch solche hässlichen *$&# dazu nehmen... Mein Gott RTL macht sich grad peinlich, schlimmer gehts garnicht mehr!


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

*RTL soll mal zu einer moden schau und fragen:" Wer will mit mir ein eis essen " mal kucken welches model mit geht ( KEINE ) und dann sagen ja die models sind von klamoten bessesen und sind nicht bereit ein eis zu essen. und wen die klamoten kostenlos währen würden sie sich auf die klamoten schmeißen.

*_Das steht auf der RTL.DE seite: _*Der bei facebook privat gepostete Kommentar des RTL-Redakteurs war  ausschließlich dessen private Meinung und in keinster Weise die von  RTL.*       JAJAJA
_*EIN BRIEF AN RTL:*_   einfach nur geil und die Fahrheit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbrdXgvYky0


----------



## Ahab (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Meinungsfreiheit endet dort, wo sich auf Kosten anderer auf sie berufen wird.

Wenigstens entschuldigen sie sich. Viel darauf geben muss man aber nicht denke ich. Die nächste Freakshow kommt bestimmt.  Emos, Transvestiten, Skater - die müsste man doch auch mal der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren!?


----------



## Adam West (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Das Kritik Video von GIGA wurde mitlerweile sogar durch youtube gesperrt...


----------



## Aufpassen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Anonymous "darf" eigentlich die Seite gar nicht DDossen, denn dies bricht ihren eigenen Kodex & widerspricht der Idee von Anonymous.

*Don't attack the Media! *
_(Auch wenn ich RTL nicht unbedingt für ein Media halte, da sie so ziemlich alle Presseregeln brechen...)_

Die Seite ist mehr oder weniger einfach nur überlastet oder wird von Gamern geddosst.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich bin mir sehr, sehr sicher, dass es die Gamer sind, die RTL mit ner Ionenkanone beschießen.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Adam West schrieb:


> Das Kritik Video von GIGA wurde mitlerweile sogar durch youtube gesperrt...


 
hatte da schon so ne ahnung, habs mir runterkopiert   wenn ich jetzt nicht unterwegs wäre würd ichs wieder hosten ... rein aus prinzip und protest ... vl hab ich ja noch genug datenvolumen frei beim mobilen internet,dann kommts vl später noch.


----------



## Adam West (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> hatte da schon so ne ahnung, habs mir runterkopiert   wenn ich jetzt nicht unterwegs wäre würd ichs wieder hosten ... rein aus prinzip und protest ... vl hab ich ja noch genug datenvolumen frei beim mobilen internet,dann kommts vl später noch.


 

Mach mal!


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Und poste dann bitte so schnell wie möglich den link, damit man es nochmal sehen bzw runterladen kann bevor es von YT wieder gelöscht wird


----------



## redBull87 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Würde mich gerne auf Programmbeschwerde.de beschwerden , aber leider ist die Seite down -_-


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Kommt das in den Nachrichten.Ich bin gepannt drauf.


----------



## milesdavis (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

programmbeschwerde.de is down


----------



## Amigo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Like very much! 

RTL wird von mir schon lange boykottiert... das TV-Programm im großen und ganzen sowieso... Brainwash TV sag ich nur!


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Kommt das in den Nachrichten.Ich bin gepannt drauf.



Oh ja, würde mich auch interessieren.



milesdavis schrieb:


> programmbeschwerde.de is down


 
Schon länger. Wird wohl überlastet sein.


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Was ist eigentlich DDossen?


----------



## riotmilch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Un druff auf den Sch** Verein :>


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich DDossen?



DDossen ist das Ausführen eines Programms, das einen PC/server durch sehr hohe zugriffszahlen überlastet und somit unerreichbar macht-> Denial of Service


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Schon wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Gut so  Das wird dir in zukunft noch öfter begegnen. die "Hacking-Ära" (oder eher "Skriptkiddie-Ära" ) hat ja gerade einen ziemlich starken aufschwung...


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Mit dem aufschwung hast du recht


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Der Explosiv Moderator hat sich soeben in der Sendung für den Beitrag entschuldigt!


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



volte01 schrieb:


> Der Explosiv Moderator hat sich soeben in der Sendung für den Beitrag entschuldigt!


 
echt? gibts das auch als video irgendwo? ich schau keine solchen sendungen


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Habs grade im TV gesehen, leider nicht aufgenommen.


----------



## seventyseven (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Da fällt mir gerade ein...

"Die Geister, die ich rief…"


----------



## EnergyCross (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



volte01 schrieb:


> Der Explosiv Moderator hat sich soeben in der Sendung für den Beitrag entschuldigt!


 

ich habs auch mitbekommen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> echt? gibts das auch als video irgendwo? ich schau keine solchen sendungen


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Recht hat er


----------



## blackout24 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Sollen den Scheissladen einfach mal runterfahren.


----------



## Aufpassen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Zitat von einem Anonypwnie aus Youtube:



> ACHTUNG!
> 
> So schade es auch klingen mag, dieses Video ist ein (Fake) & spiegelt nicht die Grundsätze der Idee von Anonymous wieder. .
> 
> ...


----------



## negert (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Stellungnahme zum Explosiv-Beitrag vom 19.08.2011 - RTL.de

 peinlich


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Danke, werde ich in den Startpost einfügen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Es braucht jetzt auch keiner mehr ne Beschwerde bei programmbeschwerde.de abgeben. Einfach mal den Text auf der Home lesen.

Wer schaut sich eigentlich noch RTL an? Mo - Fr senden die von Mittags bis Abends nur Pseudo-Reality-Shows, wo sich bezahlte Laiendarsteller zum Affen machen. Samstag Abends sendet RTL entweder diese Chartshow oder son Müll mit der Zietlow á la "Die Top 20 der ... blablablallala whatever." Das einzig gute an RTL ist Dr.House. 
Den Sender kann man doch total vergessen! Also, wozu noch ein Boykott? Jeder normale Mensch meidet diesen Sender doch sowieso schon!


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Sicher, dass es ein "echter" Anon ist? Ein link wäre auch ganz nett, zur quellenbelegung


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



> Aktueller Hinweis zum Umgang mit dem Beitrag im RTL-Magazin Explosiv vom 19.08.2011 anlässlich der Games Convention in Köln
> 
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich (Stand 25.08.2011, 9.00 Uhr) *sind über 6.800 Beschwerden* zu diesem Beitrag auf www.programmbeschwerde.de eingegangen.
> ...



Quelle


Da geht doch nicht mehr


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Zitat von einem Anonypwnie aus Youtube:


 Schade Ich habe mir es so gewünscht

Die entschuldigung dauert 15sec


----------



## Aufpassen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es ein "echter" Anon ist? Ein link wäre auch ganz nett, zur quellenbelegung


 
Ist ein echter Anony(-pwnie).

Anonymous Nachricht an RTL - YouTube

Siehe denn Comment unter diesem Video.

Kanal von diesem Anony(-pwnie):

Kanal von youcefdar - YouTube


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Der Comment wurde als Spam gekennzeichnet, daher ist er nicht mehr einsehbar (leider):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem Update.


----------



## Aufpassen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Der Comment wurde als Spam gekennzeichnet, daher ist er nicht mehr einsehbar (leider):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Siehe Comment-Seite 6: 

Anonymous: Nachricht an RTL - YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aufpassen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Hier stand ein Doppelpost. Bitte löschen.


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Und poste dann bitte so schnell wie möglich den link, damit man es nochmal sehen bzw runterladen kann bevor es von YT wieder gelöscht wird



sodale, nachdem es verarbeitet und hoffentlich nicht aussortiert wurde müsste es hier kommen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5-tpaOfPAs


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> sodale, nachdem es verarbeitet und hoffentlich nicht aussortiert wurde müsste es hier kommen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5-tpaOfPAs


 
Funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Siehe Comment-Seite 6:
> 
> Anonymous: Nachricht an RTL - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Also entweder hast du das falsche Video gepostet oder ich bin zu blöd 
Bei deinem ersten Vid-Link gab es nur einen Comment (von youcefdar) aber der wurde gelöscht.

Jetzt passt es ja


----------



## Aufpassen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Also entweder hast du das falsche Video gepostet oder ich bin zu blöd
> Bei deinem ersten Vid-Link gab es nur einen Comment (von youcefdar) aber der wurde gelöscht.
> 
> Jetzt passt es ja


 
Da bei dem ersten Vid-Link, der Comment als Spam makiert wurde, habe ich eine zweite Quelle rausgesucht gehabt.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



volte01 schrieb:


> Axel_Foly schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sodale, nachdem es verarbeitet und hoffentlich nicht aussortiert wurde müsste es hier kommen:
> ...


 
Und wie das funzt. Danke 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Da bei dem ersten Vid-Link, der Comment als  Spam makiert wurde, habe ich eine zweite Quelle rausgesucht gehabt.


 
Ich habe die Videos auf Youtube alle überflogen, da habe ich den Comment wohl übersehn.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

RTL GAMESCOM


Der link geht Wieder ^^


----------



## butter_milch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> RTL GAMESCOM
> 
> 
> Der link geht Wieder ^^


 
Das Video wird von RTL gemeldet und ebenso gelöscht :/


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Bei mir läuft das Video so, wie es soll


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

jetzt sollte es gehen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5-tpaOfPAs


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Der Text, den du zitiert hast, war an* Aufpassen *gerichtet, nicht an dich


----------



## McClaine (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> jetzt sollte es gehen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5-tpaOfPAs


 
das is mal ein sauberer Konter, das bringen wir jetzt auf Pro7


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Das wird von Anonymus nach dem Hack bei RTL in einer Dauerschleife gesendet.

BTW hat iwer sich das schon geladen, falls es gelöscht wird?


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Jo, klar 
Axel_Foly auch, er hat es erst vor ner Stunde oder so ge-Reuploaded.


----------



## volte01 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Habs mir auch gesichert


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

da auch noch was interessantes dazu: RTL Insider: Thomas Hirschhausen packt aus! | InsideTalk (BETA)


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Dort ist der Server immo nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Doch, ich kam vorhin drauf. Allerdings steht ganz unten im Update, dass der Skype Account ein Fake sei.

Ich kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, dass alle RTL Mitarbeiter so einen Charakter haben. Gut getroffen hat der Troll sie jedenfalls. Die kommen alle in die (nicht vorhandene ) Hölle sag ich euch


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Chat-Verläufe werden hier bitte nicht veröffentlicht. Danke.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Aye, aye, Captain 

Anmerkung: Das war der Inhalt des von Axel_Foly geposteten Link^^


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

volte01 schrieb:
			
		

> RTL hat sich nun auch Entschuldigt: Stellungnahme zum Explosiv-Beitrag vom 19.08.2011 - RTL.de



Die machen des doch eh bloß damit sie nicht gehackt werden etc...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> jetzt sollte es gehen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5-tpaOfPAs


Wooow wie genial ist das denn geworden!!  
Sehr gelungene Reaktion auf RTLs Beitrag zur GC!


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Richtig so. RTL soll mal gucken was sie sich damit eingebrockt haben.


----------



## TommyCash (25. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

RTL - solch ein Dreckssender!

Beleidigt uns Besucher einer Messe, und möchte dadurch ins Rampenlicht rücken.
Ich gucke ohnehin so gut wie nie Fernsehen, aber RTL werde ich bewusst nicht mehr einschalten, ich denke das schadet ihnen am meisten.

Der einzige Grund für das handeln RTLs ist doch publicity, und wenn die Website down geht, gibt es nur erneute Nachrichten über RTL, und sie bekommen was sie wollen.


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

RTL down!


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Hm, nee (oder nicht mehr)


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Nö, die ganzen scriptkiddies müssen doch schon schlafen


----------



## Gnome (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

na Hallo? Wenn RTL dann auch Pro7 gleich mit. Bei Taff wurden die "Nerds" auch als abscheuend dargestellt. Wobei die Typen da warn absolute Nerds. Frau vs. Computerspiel - Meinung von dem einen: "NEIN! Ich will jetzt DIESES SPiel zocken! Ich arbeite die ganze Woche und am Wochenende wird durchgezockt! Ich will das jetzt zocken!!!" 

Ich hätt die Tusse genommen


----------



## SSchaffrath (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

RTL wenn ich das schon hör ...
Das einzig Gute was da läuft ist Dr.House und Alarm für Cobra 11, alles andere ist so Dumm, da sterben Gehirnzellen beim angucken xD


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> na Hallo? Wenn RTL dann auch Pro7 gleich mit. Bei Taff wurden die "Nerds" auch als abscheuend dargestellt. Wobei die Typen da warn absolute Nerds. Frau vs. Computerspiel - Meinung von dem einen: "NEIN! Ich will jetzt DIESES SPiel zocken! Ich arbeite die ganze Woche und am Wochenende wird durchgezockt! Ich will das jetzt zocken!!!"
> 
> Ich hätt die Tusse genommen



Auf pro7 kommen gute Filme auf RTL nur scheiß!


----------



## MG42 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

TV- Fanboy War .
Hoffentlich erzielt die Welle des Protestes eine befriedigende Wirkung .


----------



## HawkEy3 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Also ich finde ja die ganzen Reaktionen übertrieben!
Eigentlich sollten "Wir" als Spieler Community da drüber stehen, wie viele hier schon gesagt haben: "Wer schaut schon RTL?" ^^
Es gibt wirklich schlimmere Dinge die RTL verbrochen hat, wofür man sie hassen kann und boykottieren sollte, als ein herablassender Beitrag.

Das war nicht der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat, das Fass läuft schon lange über!


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

frechheit von RTL..... aber die werden schon sehen was sie davon haben.


----------



## Arroxlight (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

so ein Dreckssender wirklich eine Frechheit!


----------



## Stahli (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

ich sag ja schon immer: RTL = Verblödungssender


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

ja, aber RTL wird niemals Absicht haben, etwas zu ändern, denn das Geschäftsmodell funktioniert nun mal.


----------



## s|n|s (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

hab nix anderes erwartet von einem privaten sender... konsequenzen ziehen


----------



## Genghis99 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Ich habe den Bericht auch gesehen. Die Bezeichnung "übelriechende ungepflegte NERDS" - Ist absolut unzutreffend. Denn auf der Gamescon anzutreffende NERDS müssen auch in unseren Kreisen als "dummgeil" bezeichnet werden.
Denn : Die Darbietungen von z.B. WoT mit laziv tanzenden Tarnflecken Schönheiten - erinnert einen doch mehr oder weniger  an einen schlechten STRIP CLUB.

Nebenbei gesagt : RTL ist und bleibt der Sender für Titt**, Ärsc** und Assis.

Und - solange eine Spielemesse aussieht wie ein Erotikcongress, muss man damit Rechnen das die Leute von RTL auftauchen.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

@Davin Anonymous: Nachricht an RTL - YouTube

--> Videobeschreibung..


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Meinst du das wegen der News oder war das an mich persönlich aus persönlicen interessen gerichtet?


----------



## HobbyDaddler (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



> Also ich finde ja die ganzen Reaktionen übertrieben!
> Eigentlich sollten "Wir" als Spieler Community da drüber stehen, wie viele hier schon gesagt haben: "Wer schaut schon RTL?" ^^
> Es gibt wirklich schlimmere Dinge die RTL verbrochen hat, wofür man sie  hassen kann und boykottieren sollte, als ein herablassender Beitrag.
> 
> Das war nicht der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat, das Fass läuft schon lange über!



Ja finde ich auch, Anonymous kann auch nichts mehr verkraften.
Wenn die sich wegen allem gleich einmischen verlieren sie Respekt, sollten sie nicht tun.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Meinst du das wegen der News oder war das an mich persönlich aus persönlicen interessen gerichtet?


 News 

Edit: Ein anderes tolles Video, über einen Lets Player Artikel von RTL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raEKqmNE9pM&annotation_id=annotation_318481&feature=iv


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

Okay, wird eingefügt.

/edit: Update 2 online.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

https://www.facebook.com/gamescom.cologne/posts/10150290276333774
Das ist die Entschuldigung des Redakteurs Tim Kickbusch,
meiner Meinung nach nur damit man Ruhe gibt, die Kommis sagen wohl alles.


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/gamescom.cologne/posts/10150290276333774
> Das ist die Entschuldigung des Redakteurs Tim Kickbusch,
> meiner Meinung nach nur damit man Ruhe gibt, die Kommis sagen wohl alles.


 
Update.


----------



## Cosmas (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*

jaja der kick in bush... ironisch und lustig sollte es sein, lustig wars ja auf eine art schon... aber die ironie( von der ein kickbusch mal rein gar nichts versteht, so wie der grossteil der deutschen) ist doch eher in dem giga beitrag zu finden...komische mitarbeiterinnen im schlabberlook, die's mit styling, hygiene und bösen ballergames, die killer und amokläufer züchten, nicht so haben oder leute mit arschlangem pferdeschwanz und almötzibart... quasi eigentlich alles was sie so aufgeführt haben, wurde uns von giga, quasi als "RTL-interna" präsentiert und die dusselige stutze, per edit auf das passende niveau zurechtgestutzt. 

ich fands geil 

kann über den ganzen sch eiss nur noch lachen.


----------



## scythe92 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/gamescom.cologne/posts/10150290276333774
> Das ist die Entschuldigung des Redakteurs Tim Kickbusch,
> meiner Meinung nach nur damit man Ruhe gibt, die Kommis sagen wohl alles.


 Der Kommentar hier gefällt mir am besten:

_Ich fass jetzt einfach mal die Meinung aller Gamer zusammen: **** dich 


Edit:
_Der erwähnte Facebook-Kommentar stammte von RTL-Redakteur Tim Kickbusch,  der als erste Reaktion auf die Beschwerden den Spielern zunächst  Humorlosigkeit vorwarf. Kickbusch auf seiner inzwischen nicht mehr  einzusehenden Pinnwand: *»Ich persönlich glaube, Gamescom-Besucher und  Computerspieler sind ein humorloser Menschenschlag.« *


----------



## _PeG_ (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

wieso ein zweiter thread??
es gibt doch auch schon den hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gamescom/171766-gamescom-besucher-am-pranger-von-rtl-explosiv.html


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Vergleiche mal genau den Inhalt der News. Du wirst feststelle, dass es nciht dasselbe ist


----------



## _PeG_ (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

hoppla 

naja trotzdem sehr interessant was rtl da wieder verbockt hat..
dieses thema macht schon die runde.. hier mal ein anderer link - für den, den es interessiert - von einer internet seite von nem kumpel:

RTL beleidigt Gamescom Besucher: Facebook User wehren sich & Anonymous leitet Operation RTL ein | SoNeBa


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Guckt euch das mal an Zu Mies 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVmPJng1ou8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Ownage from LeFloid:
DUMME STINKENDE IDIOTEN - das sind wir Gamer? - YouTube


----------



## riotmilch (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Guckt euch das mal an Zu Mies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm das könnte ich eigentlich mal nach der Muckibude machen, da schwitz ich immer wie sonst was und gut riechen ist was Anderes


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Joa ich würde das auch machen nur meine mum denkt dann ich bin Geistig krank xD


----------



## Kaktus (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Sag deiner Mutter einfach "Mum... es geht hier um das Grundsatz-Prinzip, in dem wir gegen dumme Sendungen mit falschen Aussagen komplett und gemeinsam rebellieren wollen. Wir kämpfen damit nicht nur gegen die Diffamierung der Spielergemeinschaft, sondern für alle Gruppen die solches von RTL ertragen müssen und sich bisher nicht wehren konnten. Dies ist mein bescheidener Beitrag zur Rebellion. Wir schmeißen nicht mit Flaschen, wir laufen nicht Amok, wir schicken stinkende T-Shirts. Völlig legal, aber es wird sie ärgern. Darum bitte Mum.... las mich für etwas gutes Kämpfen, auch wenn unsere Waffen stinken mögen, sie tun wenigstens niemanden weh!"


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Hahah das muss ich mal bringen 


Gehen auch Stinkende Schuhe? xD


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gehen auch Stinkende Schuhe? xD


 Getragene Unterhosen (am besten die weißen Feinripp) mit ordentlich Bremsspuren drinne...


----------



## Genghis99 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Schmiert euch mal ein bischen "getroffene Hunde bellen"-Butter auf eure RTL-Hass-Stulle ....

Ich setz auch noch einen drauf : Wie hoch ist der IQ eines NERD auf der Gamescon ? Immer geteilt durch die Oberweite der Babes ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



> Auf Youtube ist ein weiteres angebliches Video von Anonymous aufgetaucht, welches sich jedoch nicht von dem bereits erwähnten unterscheidet.
> Der einzige unterschied Besteht darin, dass man in der Videobeschreibung eine Einladung zu einem DDos-Angriff auf rtl.de findet.
> Dieser soll am 28.08.2011 um 19:00 stattfinden, das Tool soll die weit verbreitete "Low Orbit Ion Cannon" (LOIC) sein.Text:
> Kürzlich wurde von Anonymous eine ddos Attacke gegen rtl.de geplant
> ...



Low Orbit Ion Cannon" (LOIC) ist ein Hacker Tool. Wenn man damit RTL angreift, macht man sich strafbar.


----------



## spionkaese (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Low Orbit Ion Cannon" (LOIC) ist ein Hacker Tool. Wenn man damit RTL angreift, macht man sich strafbar.


Darauf wäre ich ohne dich nicht gekommen


----------



## Aufpassen (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Low Orbit Ion Cannon" (LOIC) ist ein Hacker Tool. Wenn man damit RTL angreift, macht man sich strafbar.


 
Falsch!
Leute die One-Click-Tools benutzen nennt man Skiddies & Keine Hacker!

Außerdem ist Low Orbit Ion Cannon eine Lasttest-Anwendung für Netzwerke. 
Sie wird aber von Skiddies für DDOS-Attacken benutzt.


----------



## Mr. Q (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Low Orbit Ion Cannon" (LOIC) ist ein Hacker Tool. Wenn man damit RTL angreift, macht man sich strafbar.


 
LOIC ist ein Hackertool seit wann?
Es ist höchstens ein Tool der sog. "Scriptkiddies" aber aufkeinen fall ein Hacker Tool : )

/e Mist "Aufpassen" warst wohl schneller :/ ^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. August 2011)

Laut dem sogenannten Hackertool-Paragrafen schon


----------



## Aufpassen (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Laut dem sogenannten Hackertool-Paragrafen schon


 
Ach Leute.. Besser informieren bitte.

LOIC fällt nicht unter den "Hackerparagraphen", sondern ist Open Source und eine Lasttest-Anwendung für Netzwerke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Wer interessiert sich für RTL, wer interessiert sich für ein paar ungewaschene Nerds und wen interessiert die Gamescom?

Alle drei sind belanglos und langweilig. In 10 Tagen schauen die Hartz IV Empfänger wieder morgens um 14 Uhr ihr Assiprogramm, Nerds verzocken die beste Zeit des Lebens mit irgendwelche schrottigen Games und die Gamescom ist wieder im Winterschlaf.

Also mal wieder viel Wind um nichts  .


----------



## tobsel88 (28. August 2011)

Naja der Beitrag war schon bissl ...
Aber gleich so nen Theater


----------



## Adam West (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Hab grad gelesen: 

heise online - RTL-Bericht über Gamer verstößt nicht gegen Medienrecht

Schön das es gegen klischeebehaftete Propaganda nichtmal Richtlinien gibt. Würde ich einen klischeebehafteten Bericht gegen Politiker oder andere Persönlichkeiten veröffentlichen, hätte ich sicher gleich eine Klage am Hals...

MfG


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer interessiert sich für RTL, wer interessiert sich für ein paar ungewaschene Nerds und wen interessiert die Gamescom?
> 
> Alle drei sind belanglos und langweilig. In 10 Tagen schauen die Hartz IV Empfänger wieder morgens um 14 Uhr ihr Assiprogramm, Nerds verzocken die beste Zeit des Lebens mit irgendwelche schrottigen Games und die Gamescom ist wieder im Winterschlaf.
> 
> Also mal wieder viel Wind um nichts  .


 
/sign


----------



## eVoX (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Schon gesehen?

Gamescom RTL: Gamona owned Laura da Silva - YouTube


----------



## Spinal (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



Adam West schrieb:


> Hab grad gelesen:
> 
> heise online - RTL-Bericht über Gamer verstößt nicht gegen Medienrecht
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde die Entscheidung richtig. Ich finde es aber auch gut, das es so einen Wind um diese ganze Sache gegeben hat. es war klar das es keine Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen wird, aber immerhin wurde RTL zu Stellungnahmen und einer Entschuldigung gebracht.
Wenn man damit gegen Medienrecht verstöße, müsste man wahrscheinlich die Hälfte aller Sendungen einstampfen. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre da zum Beispiel Stefan Raab, der sich regelmäßig über andere Leute lustig macht, sogar schon Strafe zahlen musste. Er macht kein typisches Mittagsprogramm und sicher haben die meißten Leute die sich hier beschweren auch schonmal über seine Witze gelacht, die auf Kosten anderer Menschen gingen.
Von daher würde ich sagen, war der Protest ein guter Erfolg.

bye
Spinal


----------



## amdfreak (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



eVoX schrieb:


> Schon gesehen?
> 
> Gamescom RTL: Gamona owned Laura da Silva - YouTube



Boooah ist die deppert !!!  Aber na ja, ich denke RTL hat jetzt auch nicht gerade die intellektuellen Überflieger interviewen wollen, da hätten die eh nicht folgen können


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Nachtrag: Allgemein: Laura da Silva und die fiesen Methoden von Gamona - World of Warcraft - Jetzt mit 50 % mehr Hobbits!

Alles klar, jetzt sollen die Gamer auch noch auf Gamona losgehen!? Für mich ist die blonde tusse dumm, nicht die Gamer, die Hostesse is ja net mal ne Gamerin, lol...


----------



## Ralle@ (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



eVoX schrieb:


> Schon gesehen?
> 
> Gamescom RTL: Gamona owned Laura da Silva - YouTube


 

Da könnte man ja sagen "typisch" Blond.
Aber diese Tussi ist echt dämlich und in ein paar Jahren wenn sie falten hat ist sie mit dem bisschen Verstand echt Tod ohne einen Macker mit Geld.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

Hi!

Ich habe mir mal den Beitrag von RTL Angesehen... frage mich was die sich dabei denken, son mist zu lassen.
Gehen die auch auf nen VW/OPEL oder co treffen, und reden dann da auch so nen mist... ?

Sowas is für'n Hintern...


----------



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe mir mal den Beitrag von RTL Angesehen... frage mich was die sich dabei denken, son mist zu lassen.
> Gehen die auch auf nen VW/OPEL oder co treffen, und reden dann da auch so nen mist... ?
> ...


 
100% agree 

rtl entwickelt sich immer mehr zum.. naja 

das einzige was hilft: nicht anschauen

da fällt mir noch ein schönes zitat ein: opium fürs volk, sch*iße für die massen


----------



## Fischer995 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

RTL?? des niveu von rtl is kaum messbar oder eher gesagt nicht vorhanden. Wenn man sich einfach mal das nachmittagsprogramm von rtl ansieht: Mitten im leben, Verdachtsfälle und so ein schrott. Das ist so peinlich. Es is schon dumm wenn man da drauf reinfällt und bei so einem schwachsinn mitmacht. Aber sich dann das hirnzellen-zerfressende zeug auch noch anzuschaun ist völlig für die tonne. Laut einer studie muss ein Privater fernsehsender mindestens 15% seines tagesprogamms mit nachrichten und informationen auskleiden. RTL liegt genau auf diesen 15%. Die restlichen 85% vom programm sind nur solche assi tv sendungen bei denen man denkt das deutschland ein neues tief erreicht hat. Ich hoffe mal liebe pcgh'ler das niemad von euch das reinzieht (: ihr müsstet ja so viel verstand haben und das merken (: was das für ein schrott ist ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Die restlichen 85% vom programm sind nur solche assi tv sendungen bei denen man denkt das deutschland ein neues tief erreicht hat. Ich hoffe mal liebe pcgh'ler das niemad von euch das reinzieht (: ihr müsstet ja so viel verstand haben und das merken (: was das für ein schrott ist ^^


 
Serdar Somuncu sagt zu solchen Sendungen wie sie auf RTL laufen: "Da spielen Asoziale, Asoziale für Asoziale." 
Ich denke mal das trifft es auf den Punkt.


----------



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Serdar Somuncu sagt zu solchen Sendungen wie sie auf RTL laufen: "Da spielen Asoziale, Asoziale für Asoziale."
> Ich denke mal das trifft es auf den Punkt.


 
das ist mir auch grad wieder eingefallen  über die anderen sender brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden


----------



## Fischer995 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Serdar Somuncu sagt zu solchen Sendungen wie sie auf RTL laufen: "Da spielen Asoziale, Asoziale für Asoziale."
> Ich denke mal das trifft es auf den Punkt.


 Und wie es das trifft ^^


----------



## negert (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen für RTL an / Video-Antwort: Giga Explodiert*

9live hat auch den Sendebetrieb eingestellt. Hoffen, warten und Bier trinken

Ach für alle dies interessiert. Ich geh dann mal wieder in den Keller. Weiter unatraktiv sein und die nächsten 12h WoW zocken...


----------



## Bambikilller (4. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Serdar Somuncu sagt zu solchen Sendungen wie sie auf RTL laufen: "Da spielen Asoziale, Asoziale für Asoziale."
> Ich denke mal das trifft es auf den Punkt.



Jap, du triffst es!

Bei dem Wachstum was die Gaming Branche hat wird sich so ein Bericht in 10 Jahren keiner mehr erlauben können, zumal alle sender zuschauerschwund haben!


----------

